# my new look



## dmo99 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just picked up my new Look 585. This is one sweet bike! Now I need to ride it. Too bad its supposed to rain here all week. I'll post my impressions after I've got some miles on it.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

*Great Looking Bike*

Ride it in good health and Enjoy!


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Details, man - we want details!

Looks like Easton Ascent II wheels, Fizik Arione saddle, DA-10 drivetrain, LOOK? stem (how'm I doin'?). Can't make out the pedals, bars, stem, or tires.

I realize you just got the bike and will want some time to optimize fit, but if you're looking for any feedback it looks like your handlebars might be a little over-rotated forward. Stack height is also a little high - not much saddle/handlebar drop. Rotating the bars back some and lowering the stem will probably put your hoods in about the same place but more level. Definitely take your time optimizing the position - don't want to cut the fork until you're sure. Is that a size S frame?


----------



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

I think it's a XS size


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

dmo99 said:


> I just picked up my new Look 585. This is one sweet bike! Now I need to ride it. Too bad its supposed to rain here all week. I'll post my impressions after I've got some miles on it.


Nice! I was looking at the white 585 on display with Centaur, really liked it but I had a budget (wife did anyway) and got the 555 on order. Of course I'm still on top of cloud nine.


----------



## dmo99 (Apr 22, 2006)

*details*

I just got home with my bike last night and wanted to throw a pic up. Sorry about the lack of details. I haven't gotten a chance to ride it yet and adjust the setup. I will be lowering the stem and cutting the steerer once I figure out where I want it. This is my first road bike where I got to pick out all the parts. I have to thank Husam at ATA Cycle in Concord, MA for helping me select the parts. Too bad its gonna rain here for the next week. Anyway here are the details. I snapped a bunch more pics. Lemme know what ya think.

Frame: XS (49cm) Look 585 with matching fork
Headset: FSA integrated headset
Bar: Reynolds ouza pro carbon bar
Stem: Giant carbon stem
Brakes, shifters, crankset, cassette: Durace
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Wheels: Easton Ascent II
Tires: Schwable
Pedals: Look Keo
Cages: Forza
Tape: Stella Azzura

weight: not sure 15.5?


----------

